# SKX007 or 009 bezel...



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

*SKX007 or 009 bezel...*


View Advert


Has anyone got an original SKX bezel they might want to sell on?




*Advertiser*




JustDave



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

